# Streaking of flowers on my Potinara?



## Migrant13 (Sep 16, 2014)

Any idea what is causing the flowers to be streaked? Is it thrips maybe? Virus? Plant looks very healthy and I did not have this problem with last years flowers.


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 16, 2014)

Streaking like that is usually virus. Can you have the plant tested?


----------



## eaborne (Sep 17, 2014)

It does look like ORSV to me as well.


----------



## Ozpaph (Sep 17, 2014)

That's an unusual look. Is the patterning also on the back of the flower?


----------



## bullsie (Sep 17, 2014)

Looks like virus too, but better to test. Damage of one sort or another can mimic virus appearance on flowers and a future blooming will be back to normal. Still, better to test. What Potinara is that? Looks a bit like Prominence 'America'.


----------



## lepetitmartien (Sep 17, 2014)

Yup… it looks suspicious.

If you are not able to test, wait till it flowers again, a second color streak will make things clearer. Meanwhile separate it from others.


----------



## Migrant13 (Sep 17, 2014)

bullsie said:


> Looks like virus too, but better to test. Damage of one sort or another can mimic virus appearance on flowers and a future blooming will be back to normal. Still, better to test. What Potinara is that? Looks a bit like Prominence 'America'.



Thanks for the good advice. You are correct...this one has Pot. Hawaiian Prominence as one parent. It's Pot. Samantha Duncan 'Orange Tart' which is Slc. Little Precious x Pot. Hawaiian Prominence. It's like a miniature Hawaiian Prominence which is why I like it so much. I'll quarantine it for now and see if I can't get it tested.


----------



## Migrant13 (Sep 17, 2014)

Ozpaph said:


> That's an unusual look. Is the patterning also on the back of the flower?



Yup...same streaking on both sides of the flower.


----------



## Ozpaph (Sep 17, 2014)

I would burn it and buy another from a reputable grower. Not worth the risk keeping it.


----------

